# Family Photo



## fmw (Jun 9, 2016)

Let's see your family photo. Mine is right below:


----------



## waday (Jun 9, 2016)

Did you take the picture with the black sheep of the family?


----------



## fmw (Jun 9, 2016)

I used an old D100 and a 55-200 zoom.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jun 9, 2016)

Partial family.  The rest are in my studio about 1hr away.


----------



## fmw (Jun 9, 2016)

Nice.  Looks like you have some fast ones.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 9, 2016)

Everything?  Or just Nikon schtuff?


----------



## fmw (Jun 9, 2016)

480sparky said:


> Everything?  Or just Nikon schtuff?



No rules.  Post what you like.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jun 9, 2016)

fmw said:


> Nice.  Looks like you have some fast ones.



Thanks.  Yeah they're either 2.8 for zooms or 1.4 for primes.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 10, 2016)

I don't have a new one of these type of photos, I guess I know what I'm doing later. Haha


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 10, 2016)

Vtec44 said:


> Partial family.  The rest are in my studio about 1hr away.



Great equipment, but your case is what really grabbed my eye. I had one many years ago that was a small hard sided carry on. I fitted it with foam cut out to match the equipment. I've tried to find a suitable hard case to make another, but the luggage today is different. Did you buy or build yours?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 10, 2016)

Just the Nikon & F-mount stuff:


----------



## Rampage (Jun 10, 2016)

480sparky said:


> Just the Nikon & F-mount stuff:


You have quite the collection,good stuff,lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 10, 2016)

480sparky said:


> Just the Nikon & F-mount stuff:



Someone needs an intervention...


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 10, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Just the Nikon & F-mount stuff:
> ...



Why?  Is there not enough stuff there?  What else do I need?

Keep in mind, this is just the *Nikon* stuff.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 10, 2016)

480sparky said:


> Just the Nikon & F-mount stuff:



What's your address?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 10, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Just the Nikon & F-mount stuff:
> ...



1742 Boogie Woogie Avenue.

Bear in mind, I bear more things that can shoot than just cameras.


----------



## fmw (Jun 10, 2016)

I was camera collector at one time.  I had 14 Nikon bodies and 56 Nikkor lenses as well as a bunch of Leicas.  I had all the F's (F through F5)  I had unusual lenses like the 500 F4, the 300 f2.8 and the 200 f2.  I had the DC Nikkors and the shift lens.  I had the 14, 16 and 18mm wide angles as well as all the others.  I even had 2 Nikon S systems.  I stopped when Digital came along.  I sold the whole lot and bought a D80 and the lenses you see pictured above and a new car.  Looks like you have a good start.   I agree with the poster above that thinks you need an intervention like I did.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jun 10, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > Partial family.  The rest are in my studio about 1hr away.
> ...




I have several Pelican cases.  Look for the Pelican Protector series.  This is an off brand but my Pelican 1510 is carry-on size.  I can fit 2 and 5 lenses with accessories in it.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 10, 2016)

Vtec44 said:


> Look for the Pelican Protector series



Like a DUMMY I let two really nice Pelican Cases get away last year. My son is an IT Manager for one of  Federal Courts. They received some new equipment in and were throwing the cases away. He asked me if I could use them, but at the time I didn't have a need. I've kicked my own rear many times since.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jun 10, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > Look for the Pelican Protector series
> ...



Yeah they sell different foam inserts for them that you can customize to your own needs.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 10, 2016)

Since I had to do a shot for my insurance, I mind as well play too..


----------



## fmw (Jun 11, 2016)

Excellent.  Love those fast ones.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 11, 2016)

You can't ever really have too much fast glass, can you?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 11, 2016)

tirediron said:


> You can't ever really have too much glass, can you?



Fify.


----------



## fmw (Jun 11, 2016)

tirediron said:


> You can't ever really have too much fast glass, can you?



No doubt.  I really miss them.  But I no longer need them.  If I don't get a shot because I don't have a fast enough lens, then I don't get it.  Nobody's paying me to get it any longer.


----------



## PaulWog (Jun 11, 2016)




----------

